# помогите разобрать ноты



## DrVan`OK (20 Май 2010)

Всем Доброе время суток! :bye: 
я разбираю для себя новое произведение, Босса Нова Виктора Власова. Недавно переехал в Прагу, а тут нет учителя который бы мне помог, поэтому я прошу вас, как играть аккорды (106 такт, почти конец) до-диез фа ля, ре фа ля, ми фа ля, ре фа ля. там они залигованны, ля и фа играть 2 раза или 4? :dash: 

ноты нашёл в архиве этого сайта на *В*!
http://www.goldaccordion.com/noti/v

Спасибо!


----------



## grigoriys (20 Май 2010)

два. просто если средний голос записать четвертями, будет еще непонятнее


----------



## bombastic (20 Май 2010)

в контакте Bossa Nova наберите- мой знакомый его исполняет хорошо
запись четкая- а на словах бесполезно объяснять)


----------



## DrVan`OK (20 Май 2010)

Спасибо! :greeting:


----------

